# $20k signing bonus



## Robbie79 (Mar 24, 2019)

Question is: What would stop you from taking a job as a military cook if you were offered a $20k signing bonus 1/2 now the other 1/2 one yr later, a promotion to corporal , back pay for your time in basic training. $60k+ annual salary to start, a full government pension and full benefits. What would stop you from taking this gig? Seriously curious on your thoughts out there!
Cheers!!


----------



## Rasputin (Apr 6, 2019)

If you are chasing money or glory, don't enlist.
There is a difference between the "service industry" and the "indentured service industry."

Only enlist If you want to serve your country and be part of a team/family.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Are you kidding here? ... The military is full-time employment until retirement. The benefits are great. The pay is great in respect to cost of living. I would now be a NAVY lifer if it wasn't for an accidental medical discharge _(it didn't happen while serving but on leave)_.


----------



## Rasputin (Apr 6, 2019)

Iceman: sorry about your injury. I too was medically discharged, I used my GI Bill for culinary school. That is why my advice to Robbie is to consider it without the shiny veneer of the signing bonus.

IF you still want to enlist, THEN chase the money.

In that case, go submarines. I'm not going to lie, you will go slightly insane from breathing recycled farts in artificial light for months on end, but you will probably never have to call out for repairs when you hit the line.

I'm just saying weigh the pros and cons, and then consider that the 2 guys that have replied so far are both gimpy post enlistment.

But seriously, go Subs. We do it deeper


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I got picked-off my motorcycle by a stupid ignorant driver. That however ... is not my point. The military is great employment. There is NO "shiny veneer". Why the hey not go for a career that offers a $$$ bonus? Military service is a most honorable and dedicated job for anyone lucky enough to be accepted. The _NAVY_ in particular. Stay away from fish-cans. YUCK!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

The military sends teams to culinary competitions all the time and they send one team to the Kochkunst every four years. I've always been impressed with how good they were. Don't let people's vision of the military tarnish your judgement. Make your own decisions. I would fully support your decision, or just fully support you, whatever you do.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I'm not military, never have been so take what I say with a grain of salt as I don't have first hand experience, but cooking in the military is so much more than they make it out to be in the movies and on TV. I've worked with a lot of ex military cooks, especially Navy cooks and they have some great stories and experiences, not just "slinging hash for the grunts." One buddy of mine even spent a year at the White House cooking for state dinners. Plus ex military cooks are some of the most disciplined cooks I know and have great skills. If you like the military I think you have a great opportunity.


----------

